# Still Looking for this guy



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Last year's trail cam, but he is still around. Had a few broken points last year.

[siteimg]2463[/siteimg]


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

If you want I bet I can help you find him! :lol: :beer:


----------

